# Here's some of my babies....



## CrazyDaneLady (May 20, 2009)

Kane and Kenya








Astro








Dutchess and Lyndsie...








Last but not least, Hoss....


----------



## ZillasMa (May 11, 2009)

Welcome. All your dogs are gorgeous! Hoss looks like he is posing :smile:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Nice pictures! You've got a full house but I'm sure you wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## CrazyDaneLady (May 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I love it. Yes, Hoss does look like he was posing, he's a Poo Dane.  His mom is a Standard Poodle and his dad is a Mantle Great Dane. Wasn't my opps litter but saw them and had to have one. :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorgeous little ponies haha! Love the look on them they are just way tooooooo cute! That last pic is adorable but all the poics are CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

